# USB Cable Length



## Moony_Lupin (Apr 11, 2010)

Me again!

I'm planning to run a USB cable from my control room to an outlet in my media room. The (perhaps embarrasing) reason for this is to link my USB microphones back to my Wii in the control room. My concern is what I've read about the length limitations of USB. 

My plan is to run the USB from the Wii, 10ish feet to a wall plate. There it will hit a powered hub that will connect to the mics.

The question is how will this USB run impact the signal/power? I've read that 15ft is the maximum for USB, but the run from the Wii to hub will be shorter than that, but the mic cords will run an additional 8ft or so. Will the powered hub make a difference? 

Does all of that make sense? Thanks.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I ran a 20 foot usb 1.1 with no problems. I don't think you will have any issues. 

Matt


----------



## kujomujo (Apr 24, 2010)

I've done a little research on USB cables, and apparently the USB specification limits the length of a cable between full speed devices to 5 meters (a little under 16 feet 5 inches). For a low speed device the limit is 3 meters (9 feet 10 inches).

It is recommended that if you want to go longer distances, you apparently can buy hubs and use 5 meter cables serially between them.

Now of course this doesn't mean that you can't go out and buy a 20 ft cable like the guy above me... it's just what the specification says.

KM
www.myhometheatersecrets.com


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

You could always do this....
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10303&cs_id=1030304&p_id=6042&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Or use repeater cables.

http://www.usbgear.com/usb_repeater_cable/


----------



## Moony_Lupin (Apr 11, 2010)

1hagop said:


> You could always do this....
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10303&cs_id=1030304&p_id=6042&seq=1&format=2


I like that possibility, but it's only 1.1 not 2.0. I like the thought of using cat6, but I need USB 2.0.

The repeater cable sounds like a better option.


----------

